# Boston PD/Tactical Patrol Force?



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I saw an editorial regarding Boston PD's TPF in the Herald and the question just popped into my head. I remember the unit was disbanded becuase of accusations of police brutality and other things a while ago, but yet I see that Cambridge PD has a Tactical Patrol Force and they seem to work out fine. What was the deal? We're they actually causing problems or was this all just unnessacary whining and complaining by commies who say they were too rough? :?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Commies and liberals and the mothers of the low lifes they had to reform. :twisted:


----------

